# Reparar/Hacer andar radio antigua



## joaco2287 (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola A todos,

Les cuento que descubrí en mi hogar una radio antigua y me di a la tarea de querer repararla. Tengo dudas si es posible o conveniente el querer hacerlo o si mejor conservo la carcasa pero por dentro le pongo materiales modernos.

Creo que es bueno aclarar que va a ser mi primera experiencia con la electrónica. ¡Espero sea mi primer paso a aprender mucho más!



Saludos,
Joaquín

Dejo adjunto las fotos que le saqué:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola, YO digo que trataría de reparar esa. Iremos por parte la restauración es la mejor forma de aprender electrónica de no ser así buscaremos un circuito tipo *plaquetita* para que la pueda colocar ahí, pero créeme tiene una hermosa reliquia ahí, 

*1 Limpia todas la piesas cuidadosamente.
2 Prueba los filamentos de las 4 válvulas
3 averigua los mas que pueda de esa Radio*

Me sumo al proyecto si quieres 

Saludo Atte *SSTC*


----------



## joaco2287 (Abr 25, 2014)

SSTC, Genial! Excelente. Millones de gracias.

Mañana mismo me pongo a limpiar las piezas (Pienso hacerlo con un pequeño cepillo un trapito húmedo. ¿existe algo mejor?) y a averiguar más sobre la radio. Hasta el momento no sé como probar los filamentos de las válvulas (Mañana tranquilo lo googleo)

Millones de gracias por los consejos. Yo vivo en capital. Si eras de más cerca te llevaba la radio para que la veas incluso. ¡Gracias por la ayuda! Y obvio que quiero que te sumes. ¡Un terrible gusto!

Saludos,

Joaquín


----------



## miguelnoda (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola comprueba la fuente de alimentacion,sin poner la valvula rectificadora los voltajes en alterna (HT y filamentos) y seguidamente de donde pecan son con los condensadores que directamente a la rectificadora 
que con los años se secan .
saludos


----------



## moncada (Abr 26, 2014)

Cuidado con esa radio ya que es "universal" y no lleva transformador de alimentación por lo que un polo de la red va conectado al chasis. Antes de nada intenta hacerte con un transformador de aislamiento con entrada 220/125 y salida 110/125 -la tensión de la radio-. De no seguir esto, corres el riesgo de llevarte un buen calambrazo durante las comprobaciones con el chasis al aire.

Por lo que veo usa válvulas de la serie rimlock y los filamentos van entre las patillas 1 y 8. Vistas desde abajo, el tetón saliente en el vidrio sirve de guía para insertar en el zócalo y como referencia para identificar sus pines contando en sentido horario. 

En esta página encontrarás información sobre cualquier válvula: http://frank.pocnet.net/

Aventurando un poco, podría llevar la UCH41 como conversora, UF41 amplificadora de FI, la UBC41 como detectora preamplificadora, UL41 como amplificadora BF y la UY41/42 como rectificadora, o sus equivalentes con otra nomenclatura.

Con la marca y el modelo se puede intentar conseguir un esquema para la reparación. Aparte de las indicaciones que te han dado los compañeros, vete pensando en cambiar todos los condensadores de dieléctrico de papel si no quieres sustos. Con los años cogen fugas y se perforan.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola con respecto a lo que dice *Moncada* es verdad esa radio no son con transformador son directas a la linea, pero nosotros no vemos a ir por la parte directa

_*cuando la limpies ten cuidado de no remover la pintura de las válvulas porque esta el código ahi*_

para probar los filamentos lo puede hacer con la etapa de *5 volts* de una fuente *ATX* o *AT* de una *PC* es muy sencillo prende o no prende (ojo primero tenemos que saber cuales son las patitas que pertenecen al filamento) 

cuando tengas los códigos de la válvulas te décimo que es y para que sirve trata de NO equivocarte cuando las saques. O SEA si la sacas un zócalo, la limpiar con cuidado anotas el código y la vuelves a colocar en el mismo zócalo porque SI le erras fuiste... 

no le pases un trapo a las válvulas porque eso le sacara de una el código a menos que no sea pintura y sea eso coso gris si es eso si vale, dale con al franela nomas no es necesario trabajar con una franela húmeda seca son mejor y si un pince broca fina trabaja mejor 


Saludos, por lo pronto recuerda que sino estas seguro comenta antes de proseguir el *FORO* esta para ayudarte y YO soy el que menos sabes de esos equipos hay otro que son mas experto (ya van a ir apareciendo) 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## moncada (Abr 26, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> _*cuando la limpies ten cuidado de no remover la pintura de las válvulas porque esta el código ahi*_
> 
> para probar los filamentos lo puede hacer con la etapa de *5 volts* de una fuente *ATX* o *AT* de una *PC* es muy sencillo prende o no prende (ojo primero tenemos que saber cuales son las patitas que pertenecen al filamento)



Hubo quien en su afán de limpieza también incluyó el cristal del dial y tanto se esmeró que al final lo dejó tan "limpio" que transparentaba...  Para esta parte usa solo un pincel o brocha de pelo suave, nada de agua y menos aún otros líquidos.

Al ser una radio universal, los filamentos van en serie hasta sumar entre todos un voltaje próximo a la tensión de red. Lo que falte suele suplirse con una resistencia bobinada en serie que será esa que está montada verticalmente. Como apunté antes, algunas de esas válvulas funcionan con unos 30 voltios de filamento (no son de la serie E que van a 6,3v) y una fuente de 5v no conseguirá ponerlo incandescente para verlo. 

Puedes usar un polímetro en la escala de resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

moncada dijo:


> Hubo quien en su afán de limpieza también incluyó el cristal del dial y tanto se esmeró que al final lo dejó tan "limpio" que transparentaba...  Para esta parte usa solo un pincel o brocha de pelo suave, nada de agua y menos aún otros líquidos.
> 
> Al ser una radio universal, los filamentos van en serie hasta sumar entre todos un voltaje próximo a la tensión de red. Lo que falte suele suplirse con una resistencia bobinada en serie que será esa que está montada verticalmente. Como apunté antes, algunas de esas válvulas funcionan con unos 30 voltios de filamento (no son de la serie E que van a 6,3v) y una fuente de 5v no conseguirá ponerlo incandescente para verlo.
> 
> ...



tienes razón hay una o dos (recepción) que son de esa tensión  ahi un *post* que hablamos de eso SI me acuerdo que tuvimos que sacar el código  porque no daba la tensión te trabajo 

Si cuando son antiguas se levanta fácilmente la pintura por eso no es fácil ese arte... pero confiemos en que nuestro amigo tenga la delicadeza y paciencia para estos menesteres


----------



## moncada (Abr 26, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Si cuando son antiguas se levanta fácilmente la pintura por eso no es fácil ese arte... pero confiemos en que nuestro amigo tenga la delicadeza y paciencia para estos menesteres



La nomenclatura de las válvulas si no estaba grabada al ácido se borraba con solo pasarle un dedo. No debían tener pintura indeleble  . En el supuesto de que no se lograse identificar, se puede probar a echarle el aliento para que aparezcan los caracteres borrados, conseguir el esquema eléctrico del aparato o mediante lupa identificar sus electrodos y asociarlos a las conexiones del zócalo. Las radios universales solían llevar un juego de válvulas típico y a simple vista es fácil distinguir una rectificadora de una conversora o un pentodo de HF. Así por lo menos no las instalaremos donde no corresponde.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

moncada dijo:


> conseguir el esquema eléctrico del aparato o mediante lupa identificar sus electrodos y asociarlos a las conexiones del zócalo.



*SIP* al estar en serie con solo casar un las demás salen por deducción de circuito. SIII me sabia ese truquito del aliento para que se vea el codigo cuando te mandabas la macana de sacarlo con lo dedo y que la pintura blanca te quedara en la mano 

jeje

saludos


----------

